# diet coke



## GBtom (Sep 26, 2011)

I wonder when cutting if diet coke will  slow your progress down .Is diet coke gonna increase fat it has like 2 calories per serving


----------



## mr62 (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't know about increasing fat, but the carbonation will retard protein synthesis.


----------



## eric.o (Sep 28, 2011)

I like alot diet coke, 0 calories. I think that 2 cokes a day can't possibly do that much damage


----------



## wifi75 (Sep 29, 2011)

it's fine. drink up


----------



## wow101 (Sep 30, 2011)

I wouldn't drink it. this stuff is  bad as cigarettes


----------



## Shamon (Oct 26, 2011)

Most of the people drink diet coke because their sugar level is high but they don't know diet coke also harmful for their health. So avoid to drink such type of soda only drink plane water to maintain the health.


----------



## edgar15 (Oct 27, 2011)

GBtom said:


> I wonder when cutting if diet coke will  slow your progress down .Is diet coke gonna increase fat it has like 2 calories per serving




I'm not a fan of this stuff. is not good for your health whatever of your diet


----------

